# Cooking a turkey



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never cooked a turkey, we used to have cockerel or capon, but today I bought a 7lb turkey, 30% off :grin2:
I also bought some cook in the bag bags.😄
So please all you experts, how should I cook this bird so's it's not dry?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I cook ours breast down for the first 45-60 minutes so that the juices run through the breast to keep it moist, turn it breast side up for the remainder of the cooking time. I put streaky bacon strips and butter on top once it's the right way up


Ive never used a roasting bag, soz


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Kay.
I have to cook it tomorrow, it's a sell by date 21st Dec. that's why 30% off.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ours will be 22lb, cooked like Kay, breast down and turned the last hour, never fails to give juicy breast meat.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Terry.
Is it still left uncovered after the bacon and butter?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Thank you Terry.
> Is it still left uncovered after the bacon and butter?


Ours starts of in a large roasting pan sealed in foil, usually about 4hrs-5hrs then turned the last hour breast up to brown. Sometimes for the last bit of roasting the legs are foiled to prevent them from drying out.

I put the bacon, butter, salt and pepper on its back at the start.

Terry


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

dghr272 said:


> Ours will be 22lb, cooked like Kay, breast down and turned the last hour, never fails to give juicy breast meat.
> 
> Terry


 #
22lb?? Are you sure it's not an emu?

I'm only cooking for 7 this year as opposed to the 21 I had last year. We have a 3kg turkey crown and a large gammon joint


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kaytutt said:


> #
> 22lb?? Are you sure it's not an emu?
> 
> I'm only cooking for 7 this year as opposed to the 21 I had last year. We have a 3kg turkey crown and a large gammon joint


Last years Emu Turkey. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beach Prepared Turkey.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Beach Prepared Turkey.


Very attractive!!

It's a few years since I've done a family turkey but I always followed Delia Smith's recipes - very successfully. And the family swears by her roast potatoes - scrumptious!!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You would need a very large roasting bag for that but if you do decide to use one then put a spoonful of flour in the bag and swish it round, after putting the bird in and fastening up the end you need to put a small hole near the end you have fastened up so as to let the steam out. I have used roasting bags many times using chicken joints and vegetables with spices, absolutely delicious.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, yes I do know about the flour in bag bit. I did once, a long time ago, cook a joint of beef that way in the microwave, it turned out very well. The trouble these days is we very rarely have a joint of meat as there's only us two. Cakes are also a rarity, I plan to make an orange and sultan cake on Saturday, hope I haven't lost the touch.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I always brine mine in a solution of salt, water, spices, apples, onion,oranges etc

For one or two days 

Drain dry,and push butter under the skin on the breast then cook, loosely tented in foil , uncover the last 1/2 hour or so 

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

So if it’s a 7lb bird and 30% off does it make it a 5lb bird?

Have you considered a microwave after your chicken debacle? 😂

I can’t afford turkey this year so we’re having a 3 bird roast. It’s a sparrow inside a starling inside a pigeon 😎


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Deferably not microwave, but the chicken wasn't wasted :grin2:
I was going to say 30% off the price and changed my mind, I was waiting for that comment, but from Kapitän Geoff not you.:laugh:
Mind you don't get the bones stuck between ya teeth.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Was watching Jamie Oliver cook a turkey the other day. He used a plastic spatula to lift the skin on the breast and then pushed butter and herbs underneath it. Then he draped the breast in smoked streaky bacon, wrapped the whole bird in foil before standing it on the giblets and some onions etc and putting it in the oven. The juices are then used for gravy.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the spatula was one of those flexible rubber-type ones Pat, rather than a hard plastic - that allowed it to get over the hump of the breast.

And I think he covered the turkey with foil rather than wrapping the whole thing, as Delia's recipe does. 

It all looked delicious, mmmmm!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just put in the oven :smile2: 12.10 pm

Its laying upside down on a rack in the roasting tin.

Poured some melted butter over its back, covered with strips of Schwarzwälder speck.
Tin covered with cooking foil with a breather one end.

7lb. turkey Temp 180c I think 2hrs 20 mins it should be done .... or ?

So after about 1hr 30mins I turn it over, more butter and more speck ?

Am I doing it right? :nerd:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Finished*

:grin2:
The tasting hasn't happened yet, I have no idea what we will do with it all, a lot goes in the freezer I think.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

It looks finger lickin’ to me Jan 👍


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It does

Butter under the skin

Simple 

Use your hand to gently release the skin

And push the butter into the cavity created 

Works the same for a chicken

Gently does it 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today cooked a duck, according to Nigella

I let you know how it works out

Cooked her red cabbage 

And her sprouts

And and also her Parmesan mashed potatoes 

I know I had nothing better to do

Everywhere clean , decorations done 

A little last minute food shopping tomorrow, collect our turkey, put it into brine orange etc, its a beautiful thing 

Menus sorted for Sunday, Boxing Day and a few other days between Christmas and new Year when friends will come but in managingable numbers 

It’s finally Christmas 

And 4 for Christmas Day dinner , it’s unheard of in my house 

My daughter has the brunt of it, we were invited but I want to relish in a quiet Christmas 

However it’s time to feed the hound, it’s 10 minutes late and he’s letting us know 

How does he tell the time ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a waste of time, money and energy, never again.
Motley has almost as much to eat as we do.
The birds and foxes have the bones to chew over with quite a bit of meat left on the wings, legs and carcass.
Back to the turkey breast joint next year, no waste.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hence the reason I didn't comment Jan, breast joints are a better buy, can't beat them.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup can’t beat a couple of nice breasts.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sprinta said:


> Yup can't beat a couple of nice breasts.


Leg man myself. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Old men I think :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Old men I think :grin2:


Hey you, I resemble that statement. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, you missed using the bones for stock Jan - makes a scrumptious base for soup.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Hey you, I resemble that statement. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


I know you do :laugh: you probably can´t make up your mind which bit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Ah, you missed using the bones for stock Jan - makes a scrumptious base for soup.


I used half the jelly and all the _*not*_ breast meat with veggies, tastes pretty good.

You will be glad your not here for Christmas, I'm fed up already :frown2:

Probably end up with bread and cheese when the turkey and soup that doesn't go in the freezer are gone.

The tree might be brought down stairs tomorrow, praps that will give me a kick up the bum.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are a miserable git 

Get that tree up

It’s Christmsas girl

Just the two of you it’s still special

Nowt wrong with bread and cheese with a a tipple of your choice 

Me well as you know I refuse to have the full family any more 

I’m not sure all the different meals I need to cook are any easier 

And they still grumble in the background

Something about equality ?

But we have always answered to need

And over time they have forgotten the answer to their need isn’t equal in time or place 

It’s a huge bowl of mashed potato, not shared , because it was tiny and meant for one 

Family are lovely until they are not

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The miserable git has been watching 2 films this afternoon, both a bit weepy :crying: happy weepy :grin2: and enjoyed a whisky with American dry ginger, haven't had one of those for years.
You know how it is, just lately I've been wound up like a coil spring and I have to unwind and hope we have no set backs with Hans over Christmas. :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unwind girl

I was so wound up with Alberts cancer

But he is still here

So is his snoring

So much wasted worry 

And one day it will be a worry again probably 

But not today 

Today and every day is special when I shouldn’t worry

I forget that from time to time 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here you go

The turkey in its brine, it will remain there till Christmas Eve 

It looks rather beautiful I think


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It cooked beautifully 

Shadow is unwell , hasn’t eaten for two days

Was really keen to eat some moist turkey breast today 

Unfortunately he was sick soon after

He looks and acts ok, but normally he loves his food 

And I worry given his history 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Before and After*

Yum.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We ate little of the turkey

Young Albert eats only lamb

I love belly pork

So you’ll guess a leg of lamb , a belly pork and a turkey for 4 of us 

Much is left over

Still I guess when I add a ham tomorrow to the buffet 

They will demolish most of it 

And the left over lamb I’ll mince to make moussaka 

I love moussaka 

And a turkey and ham pie 

What’s not to love ?

And ive done pears in wine and some in apple juice both in spices and reduced the syrup

They are great, well Albert says they are, me I don’t do desserts

I taste them to see the are OK 

But I’m a Savory person 

Which explains why I’m not “sweet” 

But I’ve made apple pies

Who doesn’t like apple pies with cream or custard

Well ,err I don’t 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope Shadow is feeling better, Sandra. Vets can take phone calls if you are worried, and will sometimes put on a surgery, when they are supposed to be closed, to see several people with poorly pets in need over the holiday.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Report on Shadow needed.

Roast beef, potatoes, parsnips, (no other veg.) Yorkshire and wonderful gravy with apple pie and custard for desert. A great success.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still seems ok 

Will try giving him light small frequent meals today,

Our vets opens 24 hrs Pat , all year round, a charge of £100 is made for out of hrs consultation , or any ermengancy consultation without an appointment 

Will keep an eye on him , as I said he isn’t looking or even acting ill, just his eating

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phone call should be free  But then they will probably tell you to do exactly what you are doing anyway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Yum.


Looks gorgeous Terry.

I now let the family take the strain!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Looks gorgeous Terry.
> 
> I now let the family take the strain!!


Tasted great, moist breast meat and juicy legs, it was a free range black feathered turkey, they are a bit expensive but like most things quality shines through.

I enjoy the cooking and we only had eight for dinner so no pressure, although the kids prep all the veg sort the sweets and set the table. Oh and do the clearing up. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Oh and do the clearing up. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> Terry


That's the best bit!!


----------

